# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Карантин 056FAD2DA4658201B581AFEEE689AC9C [Trojan.Win32.Cidox.yya, not-a-virus:RiskTool.Win32.HackKMS.c]

## CyberHelper

Карантин успешно загружен.
MD5 карантина: 056FAD2DA4658201B581AFEEE689AC9C 
Размер в байтах: 5350165

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## CyberHelper

Анализ карантина успешно завершен
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:22, в том числе:
 безопасные:7
 вредоносные:0
 подозрительные:0

----------


## Shadow Builder

В браузерах появляются банеры а на некоторых сайтах просят ввести телефон  :Sad: 
В приложении скриншоты

Вложение 401286Вложение 401287Вложение 401288

- - - Добавлено - - -

что делать?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Shadow Builder*, видимо у вас зараза, которая не обнаруживается так просто. Настоятельно рекомендую вам обратится в наш бесплатный сервис Лечения компьютера. Там по доп. логам будет точно все видно.

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:22, в том числе:
 безопасные:19
 вредоносные:1
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Обнаружилась, Киберу понадобилось какое-то время на это  :Wink:

----------


## CyberHelper

Выполнено важное уточнение результатов анализа
Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
Краткая статистика:
Общее количество файлов:22, в том числе:
 безопасные:19
 вредоносные:2
 подозрительные:0
В карантине обнаружены вредоносные объекты.
Рекомендуется *создать тему в разделе "Помогите" в соответствии с инструкцией* для дополнительного обследования ПК

----------

